# Student visa timing question



## mbc (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello all, quick question.

My girlfriend has found a language school to attend in Madrid and will be applying for a student visa for just about 7 months (28 weeks). As I understand it this will get her a 180+ day student visa which is renewable and applicable for the dates of the program. She’s planning to try to attend university in the 2010-2011 year so that will be perfect for her (just renew the visa when she enrolls and she’s all set, or at least I think that’s how it works?)

My question is this: Let’s say the program starts on 2/15/2010. I am assuming the start date on the student visa will be that date. But she will want to arrive a week earlier to get settled into my apartment, etc. Can she do that? Will that present any problems at the border or later at the police station when she goes to get her student residence card? Advice appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mbc said:


> Hello all, quick question.
> 
> My girlfriend has found a language school to attend in Madrid and will be applying for a student visa for just about 7 months (28 weeks). As I understand it this will get her a 180+ day student visa which is renewable and applicable for the dates of the program. She’s planning to try to attend university in the 2010-2011 year so that will be perfect for her (just renew the visa when she enrolls and she’s all set, or at least I think that’s how it works?)
> 
> My question is this: Let’s say the program starts on 2/15/2010. I am assuming the start date on the student visa will be that date. But she will want to arrive a week earlier to get settled into my apartment, etc. Can she do that? Will that present any problems at the border or later at the police station when she goes to get her student residence card? Advice appreciated - thanks!


Hi there,
Don't think people are ignoring you, it's just that we're almost all from the UK or if not from Europe, and the rules and regulations are different. Try looking at the Ministerio del interior. There's info in English somewhere...


----------



## mbc (Oct 7, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there,
> Don't think people are ignoring you, it's just that we're almost all from the UK or if not from Europe, and the rules and regulations are different. Try looking at the Ministerio del interior. There's info in English somewhere...


Totally understand and thanks for the tip, I'll take a look. Those Spanish government sites are pretty non-transparent though...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mbc said:


> Totally understand and thanks for the tip, I'll take a look. Those Spanish government sites are pretty non-transparent though...


I'll try and look smth up tomorrow...


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Visa Question*

My experience in applying for a student visa for Spain was that the relevant date on the visa was when the course finished, so that the visa was dated from when it was issued until the end of that school year (it was only a one-year course). 

I can't remember the details but the main point is that the visa was not dated to commence from the beginning of the course itself, but rather when it was issued. This was in 2002 so perhaps things have changed...?

Good luck!
Jockm


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't think any of these links really have the info you're looking for, but through these you might get to other pages with more details. If you have found out anything, could you post it here, please??

I found this

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y de Cooperación | Gobierno de España 

and these

American Citizen Services - Traveling to Spain

Spain Visa Requirements Page

and this which really is a different thing, but looks interesting!!
Estados Unidos


----------

